

Personalized news startup Linktamer comes out of stealth mode - pshapiro
http://signup.linktamer.com/

======
avree
They're "out of stealth mode" but still tell me nothing about their product
and only have an Unbounce landing page.

Basically still in stealth mode to me.

~~~
drani
You're right -- we're still in stealth mode. The Unbounce page was a quick
(and very convenient!) solution to being unexpectedly outed a few weeks ago.
We're on the verge of our first release to users in a few weeks, so we'll get
more information onto the landing page soon.

